# issue with booting (Manual root filesystem specification)



## aimeec1995 (Oct 21, 2017)

So on one of my computers with two harddrives, I cannot get the system to boot without manually specifying the rootfs. When I boot I get this ...


```
Loader variables:

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
      Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
      and with the specified (optional) option list.

    eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
        zfs:tank
        cd9660:/dev/cd0 ro
          (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/cd0 /)

  ?               List valid disk boot devices
  .               Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
  <empty line>    Abort manual input

mountroot> 
List of GEOM managed disk devices:
  diskid/DISK-WD-WCC6Y7CZLT4Ds2 diskid/DISK-WD-WCC6Y7CZLT4Ds1 ntfs/System%20Reserved diskid/DISK-WD-WCC6Y7CZLT4D ada1s2 ada1s1 diskid/DISK-WD-WMAV2FA48484p3 diskid/DISK-WD-WMAV2FA48484p2 diskid/DISK-WD-WMAV2FA48484p1 gptid/68d7c186-b598-11e7-a83e-b4b52fb9c39c ufsid/59e9f66787f9f99a gptid/68d06bd3-b598-11e7-a83e-b4b52fb9c39c msdosfs/EFI gptid/68ceb051-b598-11e7-a83e-b4b52fb9c39c ada1 diskid/DISK-WD-WMAV2FA48484 ada0p3 ada0p2 ada0p1 ada0

mountroot> Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 []...
```

While it does boot if I specify ada0p2, I no longer have a swap after I do that. How would I at least get the swap back if I can't fix this?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 21, 2017)

Update your /etc/fstab and the vfs.root.mountfrom entry in /boot/loader.conf accordingly.


----------

